
Text to Image Synthesis with Stacked Generative Adversarial Networks - cryptoz
https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.03242
======
cryptoz
2 minute papers video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAbhypxs1qQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAbhypxs1qQ)

